# Valet Magic - Porsche Boxster S & Nissan GTR



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Just a few pics guys to show I am still alive, So busy at the moment I really dont have alot of time for any forums.


































































The only down side to the finish on the Porsche is that the bonnet had been respayed in the past and was very dull.


































































Take care :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice. Wouldn't mind seeing some piccies of the white GTR reflected in the Porsche, when you have the time.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Huw said:


> Very nice. Wouldn't mind seeing some piccies of the white GTR reflected in the Porsche, when you have the time.


Will get a few up soon mate :thumb:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

2 x White GTR's or was that just a trick of reflections !?...lol

Whats under the red cover then !?

Cracking work as usual :thumb:


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

GTR = dream car! Looks so good.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

n_d_fox said:


> 2 x White GTR's or was that just a trick of reflections !?...lol
> 
> Whats under the red cover then !?
> 
> Cracking work as usual :thumb:


Lots of GTR's mate :argie:

Under the cover holds a Ferrari Daytona :thumb:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Thing is... its the sort of car you could never get bored of playing with either... was talking to my brother about them the others day... just mental cars full stop.

Daytona !?... :argie: :argie: :argie:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work as always robbie


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work matey :thumb:
Pukka motors


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Lovely cars. The more i see gtr's the more i want. Might be a bad boy and buy myself one for xmas


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

wish wash said:


> Lovely cars. The more i see gtr's the more i want. Might be a bad boy and buy myself one for xmas


Do it :lol:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great job mate , Lovely cars :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work there mate.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I used to lust after an R34 GTR but then Nissan went and made the R35. 
The R34 is dead to me now. It will always be vastly inferior to me now. 
Actually, I used to want a 350z then Nissan went and made the 370z and now the 350z is as dead as the R34 to me. 

Damn you Nissan, stop bringing out more expensive newer versions of older more affordable cars!


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

Boxster looks great .. Love those Split rims .. had them on our 4th .. Also good to see the coloured Wheel Crests .. as Sue says any Porsche (apart from the GT3 which has to have the GT3 centres) with standard wheel centres is "unloved"


----------



## wkd_EL (Oct 12, 2011)

Droooooooooool GTR!!! Very nice detail dude


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Cheers Guys.

Robbie


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

stunning work Robbie... hows tricks?!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

ANOTHER GT-R!!!! *yawn* :lol:

Nice work on both motors fella.....


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> ANOTHER GT-R!!!! *yawn* :lol:
> 
> Nice work on both motors fella.....


Sorry :lol:


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

Stunning work as ever Robbie!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

StevieM3 said:


> Stunning work as ever Robbie!


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## m33ufo (Oct 16, 2007)

*GTR products*

My GTR requires some serious attention to bring the paintwork back to looking good. Given the very soft paint, what products would you recommend I try? I have a Megs G220 so was going to have a go myself before trying the pro's.

Any advice on a way forward appreciated?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

m33ufo said:


> My GTR requires some serious attention to bring the paintwork back to looking good. Given the very soft paint, what products would you recommend I try? I have a Megs G220 so was going to have a go myself before trying the pro's.
> 
> Any advice on a way forward appreciated?


Feel free to give me a call in the week and I will guide you the best I can :thumb:

01344 891 891
07817 922 095

Robbie


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Love the gtr


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey Robbie, the whute GT-R is it white or a wrap???

The daytona Mr C E's by any chance?? when is it being done??? photo's Robbie we allwant Photo's :wave:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

123quackers said:


> Hey Robbie, the whute GT-R is it white or a wrap???
> 
> The daytona Mr C E's by any chance?? when is it being done??? photo's Robbie we allwant Photo's :wave:


Hi mate

The GTR was original Nissan Storm white not a wrap :thumb: and I cant post any pics up of the Daytona, sorry :wall:

Robbie


----------

